# praxisgemäss Ansatz



## bernar3

Für AA (praxisgemäss Ansatz 15% des Einkommes von CC) gerundet (zzgl. Kinderzulagen)

¿Suplemento en la práctica del 15% de la renta de CC?

Muchas gracias


----------



## heidita

A ver si tenemos a alguien que nos explique lo que significa en alemán

*Kann jemand das in deutsch erklären?*

(en la traducción falta lo de _gerundet..._
aproximado (inclusive aportaciones por niño))

Was heisst das AA?


----------



## Ralf

Ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung, worum es hier geht. Im deutschen Originalsatz verstehe ich "praxisgemäß" im Sinne von "üblicherweise".

Hinsichtlich AA kann ich nur raten: Ausgabeaufschlag ... aber so richtig schlau werde ich daraus nicht.

Ralf

P.S.: Möglicherweise sind AA und CC Aufzählungen/Nummerierungen von Zeilen bzw. Abschnitten in einer Anleitung zur Ausfüllung eines Antrags:

Für die Bestimmung von aa (üblicherweise 15% des Einkommens aus cc) ...
... nur ein Gedanke


----------



## bernar3

Perdón, AA y CC son nombres de persona. 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## heidita

Danke, Ralf, ich verstand nicht mal die deutsche Fassung.

Bernar, quizás sea mejor que pongas Pepita y Carlos. Eso de las letras confunde mucho.

*Ralf,* und was soll Ansatz heissen?

üblicherweise Ansatz?


----------



## Kajjo

Ich glaube, es bedeutet in etwa:
"In der Praxis werden üblicherweise 15% des Einkommens veranschlagt."
= Normalerweise werden 15% des Einkommens veranschlagt.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

bernar3 said:
			
		

> Für AA (praxisgemäss Ansatz 15% des Einkommes von CC) gerundet (zzgl. Kinderzulagen)
> 
> ¿Suplemento en la práctica del 15% de la renta de CC?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Para Pepita (según costumbre se calcula un 15% de los ingresos de Carlos) aproximadamente (más suplementos por niño(s))

Bueno, me lo han explicado mejor Ralf y Kajjo. A ver si te sirve así.

*Danke Ralf un Kajjo!*


----------

